# Lumpkin Co.



## treemutt (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone hunted in Lumpkin Co. having any luck? I haven't had a chance yet but am gonna give it a go Wed. morning hopefully.I've saw white oah acorns dropping & getting ate as soon as they do.Muscadines are loaded also starting to ripen now.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Sep 10, 2012)

I have and the oaks are really falling! Spring came a month early so the acorns are a month early and it looks like a good crop which for me spells seeing less deer but it also means healthy deer.

I saw a few does with small fawns so I passed em. Good luck to ya!


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Hunted on the other side of the mtn on Sunday, one small bear and a doe with twins.  Gonna be in NF on yalls side Fri pm.  Lots of white oaks.  Good luck! Let me know how yall do please.


----------



## WindyRidge11 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had some really good activity. Hunting a patch of white oaks and seen a good number of deer. My hunting partner pulled a pretty nice 8 pt. out of that spot. Its definitely raining acorns early.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I still have only been able to get in the woods just once.I'm jonjonesing to get out there just haven't been able to yet.I'm gonna try tomorrow morning this cold weather gives me the itch.Anyone having any luck.No one I know has so far.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I made it this morning great day to be in the woods.I saw 3 bucks & missed a nice 7pt, hey thats bow hunting,still a great day.They were def. moving from daylight till around 10am.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Sep 23, 2012)

Saw a doe with 3 fawns Friday night and a nice buck that stayed just out of range last night.


----------



## treemutt (Sep 29, 2012)

I've only had chance to go one time since last post.It was a morning hunt saw 2 bucks but no shot both small nothing big.Anyone having any luck.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Sep 29, 2012)

Tons of young deer. One small buck last night. Pulled back on him at 20 yds but decided to let him walk. Seeing a lot of fawns by themselves, In groups of 2 or 3.


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 29, 2012)

All promising news for a fantastic late season.

Looks like the herd is not taking much a hit on the fawns this year.
Haven't seen a doe with less than two fawns all summer.


----------



## treemutt (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it was as dead as a hammer this morning.So foggy I could hardly see the ground,Nothing moving at all where I was.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Davidj8508 (Oct 26, 2012)

I got a 8 pt opening weekend. Same morning I got that buck. He had 8 does with him. So where I'm at is good so far. Gonna go tomorrow and I hope I see something. Ood luck to y'all.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 27, 2012)

We're on our way today and tomorrow...I have not yet seen any rubs or scrapes FROM DEER. Lots of claw marks on trees from bear in north Lumpkin...I bet there will be a lot of bears killed this year.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 29, 2012)

starting to see scrapes and rubs.  This week should be good if they dont fly away in the wind!


----------



## treemutt (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally rested up from my trip out west looking to go Thurs morning maybe,So hows the deer activity? I haven't been in the woods since around the 12th.What's going on w/ the rut sign so far? I know its still early but.


----------



## nicevans (Nov 3, 2012)

Saw a buck chasing a doe today.  Didn't get a shot as they were moving at 20mph.  The rut is on!


----------



## drmart1558 (Nov 4, 2012)

im goin insane hunting lumpkin. havent seen a single deer from the stand, but see a fair amount every day driving to school. just wanna get one down to get some meat in the freezer but cant even SEE a deer in the woods. it sucks!! good luck to everyone else in lumpkin.


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 4, 2012)

Saturday night was the first night in 3 years that I didn't see a single deer sitting in my "go to" stand. I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 7, 2012)

Hope to get some free time this weekend to hunt been a tough season not much time to hunt.I did go last Thurs morning saw 3 doe's & a young 6pt.he was pushing a doe but not really chasing just aggravating some.He was probl. 1.5yr old but had a decent rack.I think now till THanksgiving will be best time to catch em chasing


----------



## Staygold (Nov 7, 2012)

I hunted in north Lumpkin on Monday. Sat from day break till after 11 and nothing. I had two blow at me early while I was climbing the mountain, but that's it.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a really big 8pt get by me this morning just to thick to shoot by the time I noticed him & then he turned & walked straight away from me.While I was trying everything to get him to come back ( grunting & bleat call )I heard something right under me.I looked down & a big 6pt was looking up at me doing the head bob dance.I just ignored him & tried to get the 8pt to come back no luck though.Saw 4 doe's later on.Good morning to be in the woods had a blast.Saw deer at 7:35, 8:07 & 8:30


----------



## Staygold (Nov 9, 2012)

Treemutt, 
Any idea what elevation you're seeing the action? Thanks!


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally! Dropped a nice wide 8pt this evening. Will post pics in the morning.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 10, 2012)

Hawkeye82 said:


> Finally! Dropped a nice wide 8pt this evening. Will post pics in the morning.



What part of lumpkin?


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 10, 2012)

North of town off of McDonald Rd.


----------



## Jighead (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice buck, did he come off three sisters or private


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Nov 10, 2012)

Private


----------



## Jighead (Nov 10, 2012)

Went to help a friend track a small 5pt he had shot on NF, his hocks were stained and neck swelled so its getting close, real close


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 11, 2012)

i killed 2 bucks in habersham the other day and both necks swoll and hocks black. following does.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep you got a good one for sure there Hawkeye82!! Congratulations!


----------



## cliffdweller (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice buck Hawkeye; the next few weeks should be gettin decent.  Seen a couple of gooduns lately.  Hocks are gettin black, necks are swellin up!! Nuf said.


----------



## kdiver58 (Nov 15, 2012)

Went this morning off of 52. (11-15-2012) The rain had wiped all of the old tracks. So I was able to identify new tracks. 3 deer in one area. But while I was waiting nothing was moving. Never saw anything.


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 17, 2012)

Hawkeye82 said:


> North of town off of McDonald Rd.



That's a beast...one in my avatar came from the same area. They will be going crazy up there in another week.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr (Nov 17, 2012)

Had three bucks chasing one doe this morning in south lumpkin , A big 6 pt , a 8 pt and a 4 pt . It's about to be prime time .


----------



## kdiver58 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with longbranch .. What a difference a few days makes. Sunday I saw 4 does and a buck. 2 dead deer on 400 and one on Bailey waters road. Saturday I saw nothing but a poor deer on 400 just before exit 13 heading north .. Some women's car was messed up. Sunday I saw 2 bucks and a small doe. I never had a good shot except for the doe but it was so close and I was looking the other way. heard a noise. Thought it was a buddy of mine .. I turn my head and see a doe about 30 feet away. I waited till she passed and did a slow turn hoping a buck would be trailing .. No such luck.


----------



## treemutt (Nov 21, 2012)

Staygold I hunt off Ben Higgins rd don't know he elevation but not very high I'm sure.Sorry it took so long I haven't been on here in awhile.I hunted Monday but no luck.Someone shot twice on the hill about 200yrds from me.I also noticed a bloody drag trail when I came out of the woods somebody got one Sunday & was parked where I park.I'n not seeing the rut sign yet.My boss got a nice 8pt Sat in Yahoola Valley real nice deer neck just starting to swell.Off to my place in Bama this weekend maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## treemutt (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats a nice un Hawkeye


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 26, 2012)

Dropped a big-bodied 7 pt. this morning on the CNF north of Dahlonega...135 lbs. dressed. Same stand that I let a small 4 pt. walk from friday morning. 

It was a lot easier to roll him down the springhead to my ride than it would have been to drag him upslope. I think a lot of deer will be killed this and next week.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 27, 2012)

Fire Eater said:


> Dropped a big-bodied 7 pt. this morning on the CNF north of Dahlonega...135 lbs. dressed. Same stand that I let a small 4 pt. walk from friday morning.
> 
> It was a lot easier to roll him down the springhead to my ride than it would have been to drag him upslope. I think a lot of deer will be killed this and next week.


Nice buck Fire Eater.

Was he following does or was he by himself?

From what I've seen lately in Union county, I think you're right about a lot of deer getting killed this and next week. It seems to be time to be out there.


----------



## stickum (Nov 27, 2012)

Sunday morning around 8 had does running everywhere. Didnt see buck at first one of the doe s runs down ridge to where i am and gets 5yards from tree im in then here he comes turned out to be 5pt. but he was grunnting all the way to her he also got less than 10 yrds from me. i gave him a pass. Holding out for big boy. Exciting either way, was starting to wonder if rut had already happened,but based off my hunt Sunday it is here...Should be good week to be in the woods. Good Luck


----------



## Fire Eater (Nov 28, 2012)

Natty Bumppo said:


> Nice buck Fire Eater.
> 
> Was he following does or was he by himself?
> 
> From what I've seen lately in Union county, I think you're right about a lot of deer getting killed this and next week. It seems to be time to be out there.



He was alone and in fairly open woods over a springhead...I have not seen any horned trees in that area but I am up to Chestatee WMA this morning. There is a high saddle over several food plots where I saw A LOT of horned trees. Deer are sparse on this WMA but I have them patterned.Saw some horned trees in the Stonepile Gap/Dockery Lake area of the CNF...saw a big bear at Dockery last week; I let him walk.

Hint: Mountain deer seem to utilize the old logging trails that criss-cross the area...that seven pt. did and last year the big eight (140 class) was killed in virtually the same spot (not by me, I helped drag him).

This is a my deer from the last hunt last year on Chestatee WMA; 8 pt., 3.5 year old per GA WRD):


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 30, 2012)

The deer were moving this morning. I saw several doe's and spikes. I shot this guy around 10:00am.


----------

